

Show HN: Chrome extension to automatically copy and/or search the selected text - shayonj
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/selectgo/mipenehiegjhcbdlmbbalcimahclffaa?authuser=1

======
shayonj
Built this over the weekend, with one objective in mind - learn by doing.
Would love to hear any feedback/comments/bug reports :).

